# jakaa (johonkin) vs. jakaa (jollekin)



## Gavril

Iltaapa,

Olen nähnyt selitetyn, että ilmaus _jakaa jtk johonkin_ kuulostaa joissakin yhteyksissä vahvemmalta/aggressiivisemmalta kuin _jakaa jtk jollekin_, jos _johonkin/jollekin_ viittaavat paikkaan tai alueeseen.

Mitä mieltä olette? Esim. miten sijamuodon valinta vaikuttaa oheisen lauseen merkitykseen?

_Kuultuaan, että __yhtiön myynnin myötä __kaikki työntekijät saisivat potkut, hän ryhtyi jakamaan asiasta tiedostavia estitteitä joka haarakonttorille / haarakonttoriin.

_Kiitos

-----------(English)---------

I have heard that the phrase _jakaa jotakin __jo*hon*kin_ sounds stronger or more aggressive in some contexts than _jakaa jotakin __jo*lle*kin_, if _johonkin/jollekin_ refer to the place where something is given out.

Would you agree with this? For example, in the highlighted sentence above, how does the choice of case form affect the meaning?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

En huomaa eroa aggressiivisuudessa. Itse sanoisin: _Kuultuaan, että yhtiön myynnin myötä/seurauksena kaikki työntekijät saisivat potkut, hän ryhtyi jakamaan asiasta tiedo*tt*avia es*it*teitä kaikkiin haarakonttoreihin._


----------



## Gavril

Entä:

_Yhtiön uusimmista käyttäytymissäännöistä tiedottavia kirjasia jaettiin kaikille haarakonttoreille / kaikkiin haarakonttoreihin
_
?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Itse sanoisin yhä _kaikkiin haarakonttoreihin,_ mutta en pidä allatiiviakaan vääränä.


----------

